# rt2500 + wpa2-psk-aes? [SOLVED]

## Allochtoon

Does the driver (rt2500) support wpa2-psk-aes?Last edited by Allochtoon on Thu Jun 01, 2006 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

No.

However, you may get it to work with wpa_supplicant and the rt2x00 cvs driver. Be warned that installing that may melt your computer and kill your mom! (ie, totally un-supported by Gentoo)

----------

## Allochtoon

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> No.
> 
> However, you may get it to work with wpa_supplicant and the rt2x00 cvs driver. Be warned that installing that may melt your computer and kill your mom! (ie, totally un-supported by Gentoo)

 

Thx for info   :Razz: 

----------

